# Besoin de renseignement sur enceintes SiGMATek HF-IPS 120.



## soso006 (26 Juillet 2008)

Salut à tous ! 
Je voudrais acquérir des p'tites enceintes pour mon ipod nano 3G, juste histoire de pouvoir le brancher un peu n'importe ou et que tt le monde en profite ... ! 
J'suis tombée sur ce modèle que je trouve pas mal, j'vous met les caractéristiques du site : 
-Chargeur / Enceintes / Synchronisation iPod 
-Adaptateur connecteur compatible ave lous les modèles iPod 
-Son riche : 3" Enceinte BASS x 2 + 1" Enceinte TWEETERS x2 (20W X2) 
-Sortie vid¨¦o compatible avec iPod video 
-Sortie auxiliaire (MP3,MD, CD, PC, etc.) 
-Radio FM, AM 
-Télécommande 
Agissant comme une station d'accueil, les enceintes MP3 HF-IPS120 peuvent recharger, synchroniser et diffuser les pistes audio de votre iPod.Compatible avec un grand nombre de modèles, grâce à ses adaptateurs fournis, les HF-IPS120 possèdent un son riche de 2 x 20W.En outre, les haut-parleurs HF-IPS120 possèdent une sortie vidéo compatible iPod vidéo et une sortie auxiliaire. Livré avec une télécommande, les HF-IPS120 disposent également un tuner FM/AM pour l'écoute de la radio. 

Mais voilà je me demandé si je pouvais les relier à mon pc tel une station d'accueil, et si la "sortie auxiliaire" MP3, CD, ... me permetter de les brancher à une autre chaine hifi pour les jours ou plutôt les soirs ou on a besoin de "plus de volume" ! 

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider ! 

Sophie


----------



## fandipod (26 Juillet 2008)

Mets le lien du site!!!!!!! Merci


----------



## soso006 (26 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Mets le lien du site!!!!!!! Merci


 
http://www.sigmatekcomputer.com/products.php?p=hf-ips120
(Site du constructeur)
http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/722976/art/sigmatek/haut-parleurs-hf-ips120.html


----------



## fandipod (26 Juillet 2008)

Ecoute je ne connais pas ces enceintes mais je te conseil peut-être de regarder sur les ofrums de discussion ou regarder si il existe des testes mais personnellement je ne prendrais pas ces enceintes car sigmatek n'est pas une super marque de très bonne qualité!!! L'autre jour je suis allé à la Fanc et j'ai testé des enceintes logitech qui étaient vriment pas mal pour le prix et en plus qui possède une télécommande!!! Je te donne le lien pour visionner ces enceintes !!!!! Et en plus elles ont une super note!!!!  

http://telephone-gps-mp3.fnac.com/a...iPod?Mn=-1&PID=34298&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=31&Fr=2



Bonne fin de journée 


Fandipod


----------



## soso006 (26 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> http://telephone-gps-mp3.fnac.com/a...iPod?Mn=-1&PID=34298&Ra=-5000&To=0&Nu=31&Fr=2


 
Effectivement elles ont l'air bien celles-ci et tt à fait dans mon budget !
Et je peut m'en servir pour racorder mon ipod à un autre ampli non ?

Merci bcp du conseil !


----------



## fandipod (27 Juillet 2008)

Alors tu vas acheté celle de la Fnac?


----------



## fandipod (27 Juillet 2008)

En faite tu parles d'avoir ton ipod sur la station est ensuite raccorder ta station à un ampli? je pense que celà est possible mais sans certitude!!



Voilà Bonne journée



Fandipod


----------

